# Big B-9 Aftermarket Wish List



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, I'll start one. 

• Sound/Lights Combo
• Resin Bob May bust to fit down inside an "open" Robot


I can go on, but I want to see what you others may come up with.....

:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Sound and light is definitely a must.With modern electronics including voice and various light sequencing chips,the results would be amazing.Of course,a motor and rubber tracks to make the Robot move would be cherry on the icing.And last but not least,although not an after market product,a Robby The Robot issued in 1/6th scale to match the B-9 Robot should almost complete the wish list in this case.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

what about the robot's "girlfriend" ?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

xsavoie said:


> Sound and light is definitely a must.With modern electronics including voice and various light sequencing chips,the results would be amazing.Of course,a motor and rubber tracks to make the Robot move would be cherry on the icing.And last but not least,although not an after market product,a Robby The Robot issued in 1/6th scale to match the B-9 Robot should almost complete the wish list in this case.


I may be misreading, but I THINK the TSDS sound/light kit has voice activated sound controls---AKA you can talk to your robot and he'll talk back. 

More research needed......


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Who will come up with a real alternative to the bubble situation? I'm sure some clever soul out there will figure it out! 
The seam isn't a deal breaker, but the model looks so great, a real bubble without it would take it to the next level, in my opinion.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd like a set of legs like he had in episode 1.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Well, I'll start one.
> 
> • Sound/Lights Combo
> • Resin Bob May bust to fit down inside an "open" Robot
> ...


Starling makes a great light/voice set for the PL Robot. I'll bet
they'll release a revised set for the Moebius robot.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:dude: Well, it's hard to say without having the kit yet, but the only thing I can think of is probably having a clear chest panel to allow lighting from behind it, with a 9v battery encased in the leg section while the upper torso is removable in order to replace the battery as needed.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I can say a BHP Bob May head is in the works.:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Working treads, for possible RC use.
Ball bearing waste mechanics.
Flexible thin rubber arms and leg parts.
Metal, hinged claws.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> I can say a BHP Bob May head is in the works.:thumbsup:


This is awesome.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'll be happy with a drop-in, no-soldering-needed, light kit. I don't care about sound.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

How about a couple of itty-bitty Will and Dr. Smith figures so we can re-enact the "Trip Through the Robot" episode?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

NTRPRZ said:


> How about a couple of itty-bitty Will and Dr. Smith figures so we can re-enact the "Trip Through the Robot" episode?


The sky's the limit, I guess....


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

*M-ufx*

Well, I guess I should speak up here! The M-UFX is in stock now, but we got shorted some switches, so they are on the way. 

The M-UFX does a HUGE variety of LED SPFX, and it also has the ability to allow you to place any audio you want on a microSD card (like in a cell phone) and it has 3 LED ports that can draw off those audio sounds, depending on their name sequence. Sounds more complicated than it really is. You do have to place the sounds on the microSD card in AD4 format, which is what some of these digital readers read, and the card you get cannot be larger than 2GB (bigger than that and the format is different, or so they tell me). This itself is no different and no more difficult than converting an audio CD to MP3 files for a digital player. The software itself is free if you need it. It is for PC. Still looking for MAC. Worst case scenario: you might have to record your files on to you microSD card from a friends PC.

Make no mistake, though -- this thing is UNIVERSAL. You want sonar souonds and some LED FX keeping time with them, pulsing in and out, this will do it. That is where "Audio Reactive" comes into play. It will do robot voices and flash as the robot speaks. It will not "respond" to your voice, though. Nobody thought of that! It will do "rocket engine" sounds utilizing up to the 3 ports if you wish it. It will do phasers, photon torpedos, etc.

This is a great value for the money, as if you want, you can pull it out and stuff it in another kit for a show or something. It will accomodate up to 130 LED's, 100 of them can be plugged into LED headers with separate functions. The other 30 could be placed on the audio-reactive LED headers.

I hope this answers some of the questions, and if you have more, post here or send me an email! 

I'm sending a M-UFX down to Simon Mercs, and he'll take it and make us a nice little video manual, which will be a big help I think.

More info on the website.

--Henry


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nektu said:


> Who will come up with a real alternative to the bubble situation? I'm sure some clever soul out there will figure it out!
> The seam isn't a deal breaker, but the model looks so great, a real bubble without it would take it to the next level, in my opinion.


I second this one.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

g_xii said:


> Well, I guess I should speak up here! The M-UFX is in stock now, but we got shorted some switches, so they are on the way.
> 
> The M-UFX does a HUGE variety of LED SPFX, and it also has the ability to allow you to place any audio you want on a microSD card (like in a cell phone) and it has 3 LED ports that can draw off those audio sounds, depending on their name sequence. Sounds more complicated than it really is. You do have to place the sounds on the microSD card in AD4 format, which is what some of these digital readers read, and the card you get cannot be larger than 2GB (bigger than that and the format is different, or so they tell me). This itself is no different and no more difficult than converting an audio CD to MP3 files for a digital player. The software itself is free if you need it. It is for PC. Still looking for MAC. Worst case scenario: you might have to record your files on to you microSD card from a friends PC.
> 
> ...


Cool! I have a spare 2GB SD card! One question, what is the price?


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Opus Penguin said:


> Cool! I have a spare 2GB SD card! One question, what is the price?


I don't care to hawk pricing in the forums as it just seems a bit rude to me. However, the introductory price on the M-UFX is $79.99. If you need further info, email me directly or review what is on my website about it!

Henry


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

g_xii said:


> Well, I guess I should speak up here! The M-UFX is in stock now, but we got shorted some switches, so they are on the way.
> 
> The M-UFX does a HUGE variety of LED SPFX, and it also has the ability to allow you to place any audio you want on a microSD card (like in a cell phone) and it has 3 LED ports that can draw off those audio sounds, depending on their name sequence. Sounds more complicated than it really is. You do have to place the sounds on the microSD card in AD4 format, which is what some of these digital readers read, and the card you get cannot be larger than 2GB (bigger than that and the format is different, or so they tell me). This itself is no different and no more difficult than converting an audio CD to MP3 files for a digital player. The software itself is free if you need it. It is for PC. Still looking for MAC. Worst case scenario: you might have to record your files on to you microSD card from a friends PC.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarifications!!! (I'm a lazy shopper!!)
Have a great holiday!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

UPDATE: Mid January release date announced by Monsters in Motion. TRANSLATION: Expect it by late February.
But never fear, we eventually WILL get it! :dude:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

All things come to he who waits!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Does anyone know if B-9 is already on the boat from China to North America.If not,what would be a time estimate on when it will reach the hobby shops.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> Does anyone know if B-9 is already on the boat from China to North America.If not,what would be a time estimate on when it will reach the hobby shops.


See Seaview's post 2 above yours...


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Frank responded to me last week. He said end of Dec.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

actias said:


> Frank responded to me last week. He said end of Dec.


 
And delayed while U.S. Customs Agents open every box looking for contraband (like they did with the first Seaview kit). Oh, well, our tax dollars at work. 
Be that as it may, this still promises to be one helluva kit! :hat:


----------



## MAX WEDGE (Nov 20, 2005)

liskorea317 said:


> I'd like a set of legs like he had in episode 1.


 Yes, 1st Season legs, and perhaps some metal castings of the claws?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

MAX WEDGE said:


> Yes, 1st Season legs, and perhaps some metal castings of the claws?


Interesting idea that I hadn't thought of. They'd be easy to make using the kit-supplied claws to use as a form and then pouring in solder. Thanks for the inspiration, Max! :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

:roll:http://culttvman.com/main/sneak-peak-lost-in-space-robot-from-moebius/:roll:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> :roll:http://culttvman.com/main/sneak-peak-lost-in-space-robot-from-moebius/:roll:


Looks outstanding!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Simply fantastic.It seems to me that Moebius did their fair share of the work in order to provide us with the best styrene kit possible.The transparent parts in order to let us light the B9 Robot up as well as photo etched and all the necessary detailed styrene parts.I certainly hope however that the vinyl parts do not affect the styrene parts when they make contact with them.The Charriot kit is what comes to mind.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

The last six years have been a joy for us Sci Fi fans modelers, mainly thanks to Moebius. 

This kit is exhilarating.  Can't wait to pay for my preorder.

I feel like those builders of the full scale B9. :woohoo::tongue::roll:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It's a very different material. All of my test shot parts are mixed up in the same box and no problems.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

The legs and arms are a rigid vinyl, like tubing on a pool filter, not rubbery like the Chariot treads. Two different materials.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Optional arm parts so the kit can be built with the arms in the extended _or_ the retracted position! Yes!!! :woohoo: I have _*got*_ to get me at least one of these!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Luckily, If you know how to make molds, you can mold the rigid arms and leg parts in a softer material. I'm thinking perhaps latex?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I guess that superglue would be the glue to use in order to glue the vinyl parts to the styrene parts.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd like to see bent legs, for a slumped, powered down position.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Y3a said:


> Luckily, If you know how to make molds, you can mold the rigid arms and leg parts in a softer material. I'm thinking perhaps latex?


I'm just curious, why would you want to?



xsavoie said:


> I guess that superglue would be the glue to use in order to glue the vinyl parts to the styrene parts.


Yes. And preferably bare vinyl and styrene where you're going to apply the glue.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The problem with CA cement is that it becomes brittle after several years. I'm thinking of using toothpick-applied 5-minute epoxy in those sections, which theoretically will work.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Zombie_61 said:


> I'm just curious, why would you want to?


So I can have a B9 that has flexible arms n legs for a stop motion model, or at least one I can pose how I want.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Y3a said:


> So I can have a B9 that has flexible arms n legs for a stop motion model, or at least one I can pose how I want.


Ah, okay, that makes sense. Thanks!


----------

